# Avira Uninstall



## gorper99 (Sep 19, 2002)

Cannot remove-Tried uninstall fron control panel.Message(Setup could not determine the feature control file or was not able to read it correctly{Error Code:7} What do I try next?


----------



## boo5790 (Feb 4, 2007)

Try using the avira removal tool. If that doesnt work then try reinstalling it and using the removal tool here http://www.avira.com/en/support-download-avira-antivir-removal-tool or use revo uninstaller from here http://www.revouninstaller.com/revo_uninstaller_free_download.html Reboot after you remove it.


----------



## gorper99 (Sep 19, 2002)

UsedRevo-On startup I still get the message-Unable to find file(CrogramFiles\Avira\AntivirDesktop\ccplg.xml).?How do I get rid of this?


----------



## boo5790 (Feb 4, 2007)

did you use the avira removal tool?. If that doesnt work then try reinstalling it and then use the avira removal tool. Use it a couple of times restart after you remove it. If that fails then try doing a restore to before the problem started


----------



## jhonas (Oct 22, 2010)

Hi friend just try to remove this from safe mode. When window starts it wll ask you to windows starts normally or in safe mode then go to safe mode and try to uninstall avira


----------



## torkymax (Jun 28, 2010)

*hello,following here
http://forums.techguy.org/general-security/958054-cant-uninstall-avg-free.html
Greetings to you*


----------

